# Autumn/Fall 2022



## Maximilian (Oct 12, 2022)

Autumn is always a time of the year I like go out and take pictures - at least as long as rain is not too heavy 
Please add your Autumn/Fall impressions, too.

This year, 2022, I'll start with a totally crazy photo:
An apple blossom, in October, just photographed in my garden.
2022 is a year that has completely messed up nature here in Germany:
Too dry, too warm, too wet in September... too crazy.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 12, 2022)

Here something more typical, from today and my garden, too.


----------



## Click (Oct 12, 2022)

Lovely shots, Maximilian.

The weather was crazy around the globe this year.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 12, 2022)

Avalon?


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## becceric (Oct 13, 2022)

I've barely been able to get out much the past couple of weeks, so I've likely missed most of the Autumn splendor. Here are a few shots from the past weekend though.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 13, 2022)

becceric said:


> I've barely been able to get out much the past couple of weeks, so I've likely missed most of the Autumn splendor. Here are a few shots from the past weekend thou


Beautiful colours and mood. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Avulus (Oct 13, 2022)

I was just accepted to this forum as a member, thanks for that. I dare to post my first photo to the site, camera canon R7 with RF100-400mm F5.6-8 IS USM. Autumn colors and a lonely brown bear.
Sorry, I originally missread the exif, the camerabody was R7, not R5. I was using simultaneously R5 and R7, thats why I made the mistake.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 13, 2022)

Avulus said:


> I was just accepted to this forum as a member, thanks for that. I dare to post my first photo to the site, camera canon R5 with RF100-400mm F5.6-8 IS USM. Autumn colors and a lonely brown bear.


Welcome to CR, Avulus!
And thank you for posting your first post in this thread!
I like  the composition of your photo with the dead trees in the foreground and that bear in the background


----------



## Avulus (Oct 13, 2022)

Thank You, Maximilian .


----------



## Click (Oct 13, 2022)

Beautiful shot. Welcome to CR, Avulus. Keep posting.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 13, 2022)

The thumbnail really doesn't do that one justice...less so than most thumbnails in fact. Welcome to CR!


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 13, 2022)

Avulus said:


> I was just accepted to this forum as a member, thanks for that. I dare to post my first photo to the site, camera canon R5 with RF100-400mm F5.6-8 IS USM. Autumn colors and a lonely brown bear.


Keep on "daring", please, you've set your first bar quite high!
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## becceric (Oct 14, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Beautiful colours and mood. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks, Maximilian!


----------



## becceric (Oct 18, 2022)

The past weekend was a rare occurrence, brilliant color and not enough wind and rain on Friday to remove it.

A tree I've been watching. Not great color, but the early light helped make it sparkle.



An "Air" quill.



A wall of color.



More.



The last light of the day.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 18, 2022)

becceric said:


> The past weekend was a rare occurrence, brilliant color and not enough wind and rain on Friday to remove it.


Really nice compilation, @becceric


----------



## Click (Oct 18, 2022)

becceric said:


> An "Air" quill.
> View attachment 205980




I like this cloud formation, it's really special.


----------



## JustUs7 (Oct 27, 2022)

Walking along a path and saw the sun peaking through. Couldn’t resist f/22. 




More views on the same path. 




Then to the beach for a sunset view. Got low with the RF 16mm.




Then I used the flippy screen and got really low. 

Beautiful fall weekend in Ludington, MI at Lake Michigan. Great thread and great images so far!


----------



## becceric (Oct 27, 2022)

JustUs7 said:


> View attachment 206031
> 
> Walking along a path and saw the sun peaking through. Couldn’t resist f/22.
> 
> ...


I like the peaceful sense these evoke. I really like your flippy screen result.


----------



## JohnC (Oct 27, 2022)

Morning light in Cades Cove, Great Smoky Mountains National Park






Along Baskins Creek Trail in the Smokys


----------



## steen-ag (Oct 27, 2022)

The cost Øresund in Denmark


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 27, 2022)

Click, where are you?
This time I've been faster !


----------



## Click (Oct 27, 2022)

LOL


----------



## Click (Oct 27, 2022)

JohnC said:


> Morning light in Cades Cove, Great Smoky Mountains National Park
> 
> Along Baskins Creek Trail in the Smokys




I really like the frost on the first one. Nice shots!


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 5, 2022)

At my local ponds


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 5, 2022)

And some close-ups of autumn fruits. 

A rosehip:




Some grabapples:


----------



## dpc (Nov 5, 2022)

Mid-morning with smoke from distant wildfires in the air...


----------



## Nemorino (Nov 6, 2022)

R5 + RF100
SAC -2



SAC +2


SAC +2


----------



## Click (Nov 6, 2022)

Lovely shots, Nemorino.


----------



## dpc (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## dpc (Nov 10, 2022)

Liked the colour palette mostly...


----------



## Click (Nov 10, 2022)

Very nice shots, dpc.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 10, 2022)

Another one from our local ponds
shallow DOF and OOF BG were on purpose


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 11, 2022)

Here was a beaver at work


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 14, 2022)

Some Autumn treasures I found in our local park:


----------



## Click (Nov 14, 2022)

I like the humour in your pictures.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 14, 2022)

Click said:


> I like the humour in your pictures.


I just found those chestnuts. But I was as delighted as you are, when I found them.


----------



## OskarB (Nov 15, 2022)

From an excursion recently. We came from the sunny side when suddenly those fog appeared. Nevertheless the colours of the leafs were bright and shiny.
M6II + EF-S 55-250


----------



## OskarB (Nov 15, 2022)

And another one fram another place. No fog this time. I liked the sun rays shining through the trees.
M6II + EF-S 55-250


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 15, 2022)

OskarB said:


> And another one fram another place. No fog this time. I liked the sun rays shining through the trees.
> M6II + EF-S 55-250


Wonderful light mood. That shows - once again - it's not the gear, it's the head behind it. 
Very well done, @OskarB


----------



## Click (Nov 15, 2022)

Very nice shots, OskarB. I especially like the second one for the light rays.


----------



## OskarB (Nov 15, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Wonderful light mood. That shows - once again - it's not the gear, it's the head behind it.
> Very well done, @OskarB


Thank you, Maximilian!


----------



## OskarB (Nov 15, 2022)

Click said:


> Very nice shots, OscarB. I especially like the second one for the light rays.


Thank you, Click!


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 16, 2022)

Some Autumn fruits I found in our local park:


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 30, 2022)

Some last rays of sun on the last leaves some days ago at our local channel


----------



## dpc (Nov 30, 2022)

Down my the local reservoir and walking path a few weeks ago. (R7)


----------



## dpc (Dec 1, 2022)

Rock, table...


----------



## Click (Dec 1, 2022)

Very nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 1, 2022)

Fuji X-T4


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 1, 2022)

dpc said:


> Fuji X-T4


It's not the gear, it's the brain behind it  
Wonderful reflections


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 1, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Some last rays of sun on the last leaves some days ago at our local channel


Some more from the channel
First time that I was really thinking about buying a GND


----------



## dpc (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Click (Dec 1, 2022)

dpc said:


> Fuji X-T4




Beautiful reflection . Awesome Fall colours.


----------



## Click (Dec 1, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Some more from the channel
> First time that I was really thinking about buying a GND



Nice series, Maximilian. I especially like the second picture. Very nice composition.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 2, 2022)

I really can't remember when I've seen so many green leaves on the trees in mid-October. 
But I realize, Sometimes I love flare


----------



## OskarB (Dec 2, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> I really can't remember when I've seen so many green leaves on the trees in mid-October.
> But I realize, Sometimes I love flare
> 
> View attachment 206582
> View attachment 206583


October is the new September.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 2, 2022)

OskarB said:


> October is the new September.


Could be, yeah. Don't know if I'd like that.


----------



## Click (Dec 2, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> I really can't remember when I've seen so many green leaves on the trees in mid-October.
> But I realize, Sometimes I love flare




I love lens flare too...Especially the one in your first picture.


----------



## dpc (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## dpc (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## dpc (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Click (Dec 5, 2022)

Lovely colours.


----------



## dpc (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Maximilian (Dec 6, 2022)

@dpc, your pictures show me that I'll have to come to Canada one day.


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 6, 2022)

Autumn colours beginning to creep in on an old disused railway line where I walk my dogs, on a misty morning


Canon 5DS + 70-300L @ 200mm 10 secs f/11 ISO 100


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 6, 2022)

Sporgon said:


> Autumn colours beginning to creep in on an old disused railway line where I walk my dogs, on a misty morning


Lovely mood! Great moment, great catch!


----------



## Click (Dec 6, 2022)

Sporgon said:


> Autumn colours beginning to creep in on an old disused railway line where I walk my dogs, on a misty morning




You really know how to capture the perfect moment. Well done, Sporgon.


----------



## Del Paso (Dec 6, 2022)

Autumn's last days...EOS R 24-105 RF


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 13, 2022)

Some pics from the begin of autumn late August. Didn't find time to process until today


----------



## Click (Dec 13, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Some pics from the begin of autumn late August. Didn't find time to process until today



I really like the evaporation effect. Nicely done, Maximilian.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 14, 2022)

Click said:


> I really like the evaporation effect. Nicely done, Maximilian.


Thanks, Click! Me, too.


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 23, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Lovely mood! Great moment, great catch!


Many Thanks Maximilian ! Merry Christmas to you and all the best for the New Year


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 23, 2022)

Click said:


> You really know how to capture the perfect moment. Well done, Sporgon.


Many Thanks Click. I just try to be in the right place at the right time ! Merry Christmas to you and all the best for the New Year.


----------



## Click (Dec 23, 2022)

Merry Christmas Sporgon. Wishing you all the best in the year to come.


----------



## becceric (Dec 24, 2022)

I just came across some shots from this fall. I like the highlights glancing off of the flowing water.


----------



## Click (Dec 24, 2022)

Very nice picture, becceric. I really like the visual effet.


----------



## becceric (Dec 25, 2022)

Click said:


> Very nice picture, becceric. I really like the visual effet.


Thanks, Click! I enjoy the randomness of shooting like this. I know there is something to be revealed, but multiple shots are needed to get what is envisioned.


----------



## becceric (Today at 3:08 AM)

Another shot I just noticed from the fall.


----------



## becceric (Today at 3:23 AM)

And one more from that day.


----------

